# Any space in container moving to argentina?



## Gwenny

Hi, I am a Dutch girl living in Bariloche Argentina and needing to move some of my mums furniture from Holland to Argentina. My mom died and I have about 6 m3 of some furniture and boxes with books and personal stuff I would like to move to Argentina. If you have any room left in your container and would like to share, please let me know, I'd be very grateful. Will pay ofcourse. Thanks! Gwen:cheer2:


----------

